# IDLV checklist and RTO format



## priyaponnuraj (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi,

Kindly suggest!

My name in my Indian DL (TN) doesn't have surname like the one in my passport.

I am planning to get an Affidavit (Rs.20/- stamp paper) from India and get it notaries in India itself through my friends along with the RTO letter.

1. Does anyone done this process before?
2. Could anyone share the format for both RTO and Affidavit please.

Once my friends couriers these to Sydney, do I need to sign this documents and take this to VFS in Sydney for attestation? I am unsure after this process. 

Would someone kindly guide me on this. Much appreciated!

Thanks,
Priya.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The Notary from whom you get the name change affidavit should already have a few formats- pick any one you like, but if you are already in Sydney, I don't think your friend can get this one for you. You should look at doing a statutory declaration about having a different name in Sydney instead then.

This is quite an old one, but your friend should get an idea bout how a TN DLE looks like: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9684698-post48.html*

As for VFS, once you have these documents, give them a call to book an appointment and ask them if there is anything else you need to bring along/ sign. See this as well (pdf link): *IDLV_Checklist_120115.pdf*


----------



## priyaponnuraj (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks KeeDa for the reply and for the RTO format.

Yes, I am in Sydney at the moment and as per the IDLV checklist

Have an affidavit made from the court in India, confirming that both names
[Name on Licence and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit
belong to one and the same person.
Have this notarised in India.
*Notarised affidavit can be signed ONLY by the applicant or father / mother of
applicant. Incase affidavit is signed by Father / Mother of applicant, a copy of
passport / Pan Card of signatory needs to be provided.*
Is it ok if the notarised affidavit can be signed by my parent and courier those to me in Sydney from TamilNadu? And then I can go to VFS to get the point 4 and 5 done here in Sydney.

Kindly reply. Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, that should work out just fine.


----------



## priyaponnuraj (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you so much.


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

priyaponnuraj said:


> Thank you so much.


Hi Priya,

I am also process of applying IDLV.
Do you have the affidavit format? If yes, could you please share it
Also,how difficult it was to get letter from TN RTO?

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## priyaponnuraj (Oct 27, 2017)

karthy84 said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> I am also process of applying IDLV.
> Do you have the affidavit format? If yes, could you please share it
> ...


Sorry Karthik, I didn't follow the Indian method. I applied the Red P and proceeding with this since I was in need of urgency of my Australian Licence due to work.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

karthy84 said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> I am also process of applying IDLV.
> Do you have the affidavit format? If yes, could you please share it
> ...


You don't need a letter from your Indian RTO anymore. If they ask for your Indian DL verification, VFS does not need this letter anymore if your DL is verifiable at parivahan website: *Know your DL Status*. They have updated their checklist here: *Indian Drivers Licence Verification*

If you are in VIC, then VicRoads do not need the IDLV either.

As for affidavit, see if this helps: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9617514-post40.html*


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You don't need a letter from your Indian RTO anymore. If they ask for your Indian DL verification, VFS does not need this letter anymore if your DL is verifiable at parivahan website: *Know your DL Status*. They have updated their checklist here: *Indian Drivers Licence Verification*
> 
> If you are in VIC, then VicRoads do not need the IDLV either.
> 
> As for affidavit, see if this helps: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9617514-post40.html*


Hi Keeda,

Thanks for helping our fellow mates


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi Keeda and others who can advise me on below scenario,

I am currently in Sydney.Have a more than 3 year old Indian Smart Card Driving Licence and now I want to get NSW DL.

I was advised by Roads Maritime Customer care that I can get NSW DL by passing DKT and a Driving test as my Indian Licence is more than 3 years old.

When I booked and appeared for my DKT ,the officer at the Parramatta NSW Services office pointed out to me that on my Indian license, one alphabet of my Last Name is not printed and hence my name do not match exactly to my passport.

I checked on the official Indian Transportation Parivahan website and found that my name is correctly captured. Hence I assume it's a printing mistake.

https://parivahan.gov.in/rcdlstatus/?pur_cd=101

They advised me to get a IDLV certificate.

I read the latest checklist on VFS global website about the process but confused that 

1. Do I need to get an affidavit from India ?
Or 
2. Do I need to get a affidavit signed by a Justice of Peace here in Sydney( as we do for ACS purposes).
Or
3. Does the details from the official Indian Transportation Website suffice for VFS to complete the IDLV process ?

Thanks 
Vaibhav


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vaibhav181 said:


> Hi Keeda and others who can advise me on below scenario,
> 
> I am currently in Sydney.Have a more than 3 year old Indian Smart Card Driving Licence and now I want to get NSW DL.
> 
> ...


Any of 1 or 2 works just fine.
3. Yes, it will suffice. They updated their official checklist a few months back to state this. PDF link: *IDLV checklist*


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> vaibhav181 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Keeda and others who can advise me on below scenario,
> ...



The Section A of the check list says - "Applicant’s Name and his/her Father’s Name on the application form should be exactly as 
per the Driving License" - so I believe shall write my name with the missing alphabet in the app form .

But the below statements in Section B of the checklist confuse me.

"Section B: Additional Documents
● Is the Name on your License Different from the Name on your Current Valid Passport and letter 
issued by License authority?
--- in my case , Yes because of misprint.

o The License Verification Certificate will only be issued in the Exact Name as per your driver’s License. The name on your application form and License must be exactly the same.
o In summary the names on the License, Authority letter and Passport need to be exactly the 
same. If not follow the procedure below:
● Option 1:
Have a Public Notary in Australia confirms that both names [name on License and on the 
Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit belong to one and the same person.

● Option 2:
Have an affidavit made from the court in India, confirming that both names [Name on License
and on the Passport] clearly stated in full on the affidavit belong to one and the same person
"


So do I need to also do Option 1 or Option 2 in addition to Option 3 
Or
Only Option 3(print copy from Parivahan website) will suffice ?


Thanks.
Vaibhav.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vaibhav181 said:


> The Section A of the check list says - "Applicant’s Name and his/her Father’s Name on the application form should be exactly as
> per the Driving License" - so I believe shall write my name with the missing alphabet in the app form .
> 
> But the below statements in Section B of the checklist confuse me.
> ...


Yes, any one of 1 or 2 in addition to 3.


----------



## kiran_ms (Aug 10, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, any one of 1 or 2 in addition to 3.


Hi KeeDa,

Sorry for bumping an old discussion. Do you know from where I can get the format for the Australian affidavit mentioned in Option 1?

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kiran_ms said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Sorry for bumping an old discussion. Do you know from where I can get the format for the Australian affidavit mentioned in Option 1?
> 
> ...


If you are in India (your profile says you are in India), then it is the Indian affidavit that you will need. PM me and I shall share some samples with you.


----------



## tajender (Nov 9, 2017)

*Difference in Name on License and Passport*

The scenario in my case is that on my DL, the name is endorsed as Tajender Singh and on Passport it is endorsed as Tajender Singh Virk. I have all the documents needed, however, the issue is that the affidavit for the difference in name has to be attested by the consular office in case it has been made in India or I need to get an affidavit from an Australian Notary with apostille stamp.

Can someone please advise:

-What is the fee for getting a notarized affidavit from a notary in Australia with apostille stamping?

-What is the fee for getting affidavit from India attested by consular office and how much time do they take for this? Do they give the attested affidavit hand to hand or it is again a process that takes days (weeks may be)?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

tajender said:


> The scenario in my case is that on my DL, the name is endorsed as Tajender Singh and on Passport it is endorsed as Tajender Singh Virk. I have all the documents needed, however, the issue is that the affidavit for the difference in name has to be attested by the consular office in case it has been made in India or I need to get an affidavit from an Australian Notary with apostille stamp.
> 
> Can someone please advise:
> 
> ...


Sorry for bumping an old post. Did you get the apostille stamping? How much did it cost?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Sorry for bumping an old post. Did you get the apostille stamping? How much did it cost?


Don’t expect him to reply
He has not logged into the forum since September last year

Do your own research

Cheers


----------

